

Web Apps That Make Mashups Easy - AlleyRow
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/07/08/10-web-apps-to-build-the-next-big-thing-without-writing-any-code/

======
knieveltech
Author failed to mention Drupal which is silly. Drupal does mashups quite
brilliantly.

